# Juhani Kainulainen (skloňování cizojazyčného jména)



## Jagorr

Zdravím.
Jak byste skloňovali toto finské mužské jméno?

Juhani
?Juhany (tak to čtu v jedné bakalářské práci)
?Juhanimu
?Juhan...

A také v množném čísle - není Juhan(?) ve Finsku málo.


----------



## jazyk

Juhani, bez Juhaniho, k Juhanimu, vidím Juhaniho, Juhani!, o Juhanim, s Juhanim. Není Juhanich. 

Ostatní jména zakončená na ‑i, ‑y jsou cizího původu a skloňují se pomocí zájmenných koncovek (1., 5. p. Luigi, Bondy, Tony, Petöfi, Percy, Verdi –⁠ 2. p. Luigiho, Bondyho, Tonyho, Petöfiho, Percyho, Verdiho).
Internetová jazyková příručka: Osobní jména mužská zakončená ve výslovnosti na [i], [í]


----------



## Jagorr

Děkuji za odkaz!

Ukázalo se, že jde o ženu Juhana Kainulainen. Ovšem teď mě mate (a původně zmátlo) skloňování celého jména:
"...dva tisíce veršů se mu dostalo od Juhany Kainulainena...".

Bude v tom asi chyba: ženské příjmení v 2. pádu nemůže být v podobě _Kainulainena._
Mluvime-li o české podobě ženských příjmení bez koncovky _-ova_, je v tom chyba?

- Od Heleny Schweiger
- Od Juhany Kainulainen


----------



## Cautus

V textu přechylujeme v případě, že přechýlením nedojde k záměně osoby, tedy aby čtenář nebyl přechýlením uveden v omyl. Jinak je přechylování běžné, i když mi přijde, že některé tlaky z uměleckých kruhů se snaží nepřechýlením na sebe upozornit, respektive se odlišit.


----------



## Mori.cze

Podle mého google jde o muže, Juhana by měla být finská varianta jména Johan. (třeba zde)

Pokud by šlo o ženu, pak ano, buď Juhany  Kainulainen, nebo (častěji) Kainulainenové


----------



## Jagorr

Mori.cze said:


> Podle mého google jde o muže, Juhana by měla být finská varianta jména Johan.


Je to tak! Finská Juhani, Juhana a Juha jsou *většinou *mužská jména. Podle Nimipalvelu však jsou záznamy o 31, 30 a míň než 10 ženách s těmito jmény (ve srovnání s tisíci mužů). Však projednávaná osoba uzavřela v r.1828 sňatek s Vappu (Ketolainenovou), což je výhradně ženské jméno.


----------



## Jagorr

Diskuze k tématu v Jazykové poradně Chudáka češtiny.


----------



## Cautus

Mori.cze said:


> Podle mého google jde o muže, Juhana by měla být finská varianta jména Johan. (třeba zde)
> Pokud by šlo o ženu, pak ano, buď Juhany  Kainulainen, nebo (častěji) Kainulainenové


V ČR není žádný rezident pojmenovaný Juhana. Zdroj: kdejsme.cz/jmeno/Juhana/pocet/
Avšak počeštěná verze Juana má své dva zastánce. Zdroj: kdejsme.cz/jmeno/Juana/pocet/ 
Nicméně o pohlaví databáze nic neříká, na rozdíl od jejich průměrného věku 47 let.

_Cautus_

PS: Zdravím Brno a Havířov


----------



## Mori.cze

Cautus said:


> V ČR není žádný rezident pojmenovaný Juhana. Zdroj: kdejsme.cz/jmeno/Juhana/pocet/
> Avšak počeštěná verze Juana má své dva zastánce. Zdroj: kdejsme.cz/jmeno/Juana/pocet/


A co mají čeští rezidenti se španělským (asi) jménem společného s finským básníkem?


----------



## Cautus

Mori.cze said:


> A co mají čeští rezidenti se španělským (asi) jménem společného s finským básníkem?


Vůbec nic, ale rád jsem se o tento poznatek podělil 
_Cautus_


----------



## Cautus

Alinsisa, the Language!


----------

